# BN0118-04E "New Ray Mears"



## Man of Kent

Not seen any mention of this on the Citizen forum yet. I know a few people in the UK have been buying this but not sure if it's available elsewhere.
It has a titanium monocoque case, sapphire crystal, 300m water resist, and comes on fabric or titanium bracelet.
It's a good update on the old "Ray Mears" AP0600-52E, and main diffences are brushed finish and higher water resistance.
It's nice to see a tough Citizen without the superfluous tie-in branding of Royal Marines etc. etc.
On the superb bracelet has the 055E designation. 
A few random photos from the web


----------



## Munchie

Yeah its a nice watch - I always liked the predecessor and would have bought it but for the Royal Marines logo which seemed a bit posy to me (if you are not in the RMs).

So I am thinking of buying this one - If I can find one where the second hand hits the minute markers or at least are not too far off.  

One thing I have noticed is that there are a lot of pictures used by vendors like the first picture you have posted where the numerals and dial markers look applied. They are in fact painted on (with thick paint / lume) as shown in the second picture which looks like an actual photograph rather than a computer generated "picture" of the watch.


----------



## 2500M_Sub

Wish they made these a little bigger like 42mm, really like the watch and the specs, had the Royal Marines version and sold it as it wore small.

Regards,

Ren


----------



## Davidka

This goes straight to the top of my list. Just need to flip a few to make space and sadly this isn't happening...


----------



## vwfan

Got this with the titanium bracelet, my first titanium watch quite pleased with it especially as the titanium seems to darken with age/wear


----------



## rcorreale

vwfan said:


> Got this with the titanium bracelet, my first titanium watch quite pleased with it especially as the titanium seems to darken with age/wear


Would love to see a pic. on the wrist if you could.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adman

Dying to get one of these but it seems they are only available from a few dealers in the UK and they won't ship to Australia. Any ideas anyone?


----------



## whywhysee

Grail watch! Been waiting for a new Ray Mears. Almost bought the Mont Bell or Royal Marines versions multiple times.

Hopefully this turns into a worldwide release so I can get my hands on one!

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Adman

Why the hell does Citizen do this crap? Release a watch that EVERYONE wants and make it only available in friggin' England?


----------



## Ziptie

Out of curiosity, have you seen the PMD56-2951/-2952? A worthy evolution, IMNSHO.


----------



## Man of Kent

Ziptie said:


> Out of curiosity, have you seen the PMD56-2951/-2952? A worthy evolution, IMNSHO.


I've got the 2951. It's very much a step up in quality to the original AP0600-52E. The radio synch apart, the perpetual day-date in larger format, engraved caseback, Duratect hardness and general fit and finish make it a much nicer piece.


----------



## perfectlykevin

Sadly, the RM version, and I suspect this one too, have muuuuuch shorter threads to screw the crown down than the classic Mears models. I have several of the Mears models and sold the RM version because of the shortie threads. It never felt as secure as the original. I guess it's due to cost savings.


----------



## Ziptie

Man of Kent said:


> I've got the 2951. It's very much a step up in quality to the original AP0600-52E. The radio synch apart, the perpetual day-date in larger format, engraved caseback, Duratect hardness and general fit and finish make it a much nicer piece.


100% agree. Never understood the RM worship after the 2951 came out.


----------



## globetrotta

Did some digging and as we all now know Duratect is Super Titanium the PMD's are Duratect the JPN Mont Bell say Super Titanium but this new homage to Ray Mears simply says Titanium and also is not listed in Citizen UK weird me thinks. Also the original first Mont Bells were 30ATM then dropped to 20ATM but this new homage is 30ATM Citizen clearly are all over the shop and adding to the confusion. 300GBP is $528 AUD without our 10% GST and shipping which puts over $600 AUD versus the MONT BELL which can be had in black for $375 so about $515 before GST and shipping so its apples to apples in price and Mont Bell and Super T and 20ATM versus no Mont Bell, non Super T but 30ATM any thoughts $600 is a lot IMO is there a preference out there and is it wirth it?


----------



## sidh

Well according to me 2-3 mm diameter is missing for my wrist ... The dial is very well balanced , love it


----------



## mi6_

Anyone know of an AD or reputable watch shop that has the bracelet version in-stock that would ship to Canada? I can find a few UK dealers with it in stock but they don’t ship to North America.


----------



## Ziptie

Citizen ships many versions of its titanium treatments. Here's the authoritative thread.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f905/def...-titanium-ti-ip-duratect-mrk-dlc-3494498.html


----------



## TKiteCD

Ray has worn a bunch of different watches. If his name were actually on one or more of these Citizens, they would be nice to own as a collectors item. However Ray is wearing a Rolex right now I believe. Is that a "Ray Mears" too? I mean that's kind of the logic I am seeing here. These titanium, sapphire crystal eco drive watches with screw crown and a solid WR rating are definitely fitting to put a "Ray Mears" logo on if they would - I'd buy it regardless as it's a solid watch.


----------



## Man of Kent

TKiteCD said:


> Ray has worn a bunch of different watches. If his name were actually on one or more of these Citizens, they would be nice to own as a collectors item. However Ray is wearing a Rolex right now I believe. Is that a "Ray Mears" too? I mean that's kind of the logic I am seeing here. These titanium, sapphire crystal eco drive watches with screw crown and a solid WR rating are definitely fitting to put a "Ray Mears" logo on if they would - I'd buy it regardless as it's a solid watch.


Just a nickname for the watch he wore when he rose to fame. It's easier to call it that than the AP0600-52E or whatever they officially designated it.


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

mi6_ said:


> Anyone know of an AD or reputable watch shop that has the bracelet version in-stock that would ship to Canada? I can find a few UK dealers with it in stock but they don't ship to North America.


IIRC, while official UK stockists of such models don't allow internet purchases from out of the country, some will permit email or telephone sales.


----------



## Ziptie

TKiteCD said:


> Ray has worn a bunch of different watches. If his name were actually on one or more of these Citizens, they would be nice to own as a collectors item. However Ray is wearing a Rolex right now I believe. Is that a "Ray Mears" too? I mean that's kind of the logic I am seeing here. These titanium, sapphire crystal eco drive watches with screw crown and a solid WR rating are definitely fitting to put a "Ray Mears" logo on if they would - I'd buy it regardless as it's a solid watch.


It's become shorthand for that style of Citizen. It's also shorter than saying "The Citizen Royal Marines Commando style."

https://thespringbar.com/blogs/guides/the-ray-mears-citizen


----------



## TKiteCD

Ziptie said:


> It's become shorthand for that style of Citizen. It's also shorter than saying "The Citizen Royal Marines Commando style."
> 
> https://thespringbar.com/blogs/guides/the-ray-mears-citizen


Yeah... and I think Ray bought it because he wanted to be in the RMC when he was a lad.


----------



## Man of Kent

TKiteCD said:


> Yeah... and I think Ray bought it because he wanted to be in the RMC when he was a lad.


No. The original "Ray Mears" watch wasn't RMC branded so he wouldn't have worn it because of that. Later iterations of that style of watch were then branded but by then Ray was wearing a Rolex sub.


----------



## 20nickels

I have the royal marines version which I put on the Bulova Moon Watch hook and loop band.


----------



## Hen®i

Reading this older thread and pull the trigger to have one.


----------



## Animal Mother

Hen®i said:


> Reading this older thread and pull the trigger to have one.
> 
> View attachment 14002853


Lovely. I'm a little jealous. How are you finding it? Good size, nice fit,? Good quality?

Did you pay full price (£299/300EUR) for it? If you got a deal, where from?


----------



## Animal Mother

Hen®i said:


> Reading this older thread and pull the trigger to have one.
> 
> View attachment 14002853


Lovely. I'm a little jealous. How are you finding it? Good size, nice fit,? Good quality?

Did you pay full price (£299/300EUR) for it? If you got a deal, where from?


----------



## Hen®i

Animal Mother said:


> Lovely. I'm a little jealous. How are you finding it? Good size, nice fit,? Good quality?
> Did you pay full price (£299/300EUR) for it? If you got a deal, where from?


I pay the full price. Citizen's and bargains? 
They don't get along.


----------



## 14060

Me too! I bought the BN0118-55E bracelet model.


----------



## dkpw

I bought mine with a 10% discount from Ernest Jones, so it cost me £270. Even at that price, I'm very pleased with it. It has a lovely clear dial, a nice mix of brushed and polished titanium on the case, which is of course a monocoque design. Being quartz the accuracy is exemplary and unlike many much more expensive marks, the second hand of the E168 hits the markers, bang on, all the way round. The 20mm lug width allows many types of strap changes but the accompanying canvas strap is a great match, although I did remove the metal keeper being heavy and "waltish."

It does wear surprisingly small for a 40mm watch. I think this is due to the small lugs and large amount dial, including its depth. I like the blue lume, although it could do with being a bit brighter and the date window is all but useless. Overall it's a very nice, easy to use and wear, lightweight but rugged watch.

I love it!

PS The strap is a WatchGeko Tropic.


----------



## texastom

I have the original version, a Mont-Bell, a green dial PMD56-2951 and a PMT56-2711 with the blue honeycomb dial. All on Ti bracelets. I have had to force myself to stop looking at them, because I'd have more. I think they are about as perfect as you can get for size, comfort, style, convenience and last but not least value. FYI, I thought the Mont-Bell logo would bother me but it doesn't. I don't even see it when I look at the watch. The back of it is flat though, and the rest are curvy and sexy in some way.


----------



## Hen®i

I was so happy with the BN0118-04E, I had to buy the blue version (BN0118-12L) also.


----------



## dkpw

Lekkere horloges!


----------



## brandon\

That blue!


----------



## sgtlmj

I've about talked myself in to one of these. I had a RMC, but the logo killed it for me. Just need someone to bootleg some from the UK for us.


----------



## mi6_

Does anyone know if the bracelet from the BN0118-55E model will fit on the blue dial version on a strap BN0118-12L? I would assume they would so long as the spring bar holes are drilled in the same position on the lugs.


----------



## DECO665

Does anyone know the sizing specs on the BN0118-55E?

Mainly I've seen 40mm but one source said 38mm case, 42mm with crown. Thoughts?

Going to also send an email to an AD for clarification.


----------



## Munchie

DECO665 said:


> Does anyone know the sizing specs on the BN0118
> 
> The case is 40mm and 12/13mm high


----------



## DECO665

Munchie said:


> The case is 40mm and 12/13mm high


Sounds good. Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## Snaggletooth

£295 plus extra 5% Black Friday discount = £280.25.









https://www.dcleake.com/Watches/Cit...-Dial-Titanium-Bracelet-Watch-BN0118-55E.html


----------



## safetypro79

Does Citizen still offer engraving the metal keeper for new owners? 

I understand you fill out a form or post card ( maybe on line now after registering your new watch) and Citizen sends an engraved keeper with nationally, birth dare and blood type. Seems a bit “Walter Mitty” ....off to Combat Type hype but it’s kind of cool.

I’m awaiting mine due this Thursday from UK AD, DC Leake. was $334 us with discount


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## safetypro79

My Citizen Men's Eco-Drive Promaster Watch BN0118-04E just arrived today from DC Leake in the U.K. great looking watch. Now to register it most likely Citizen USA for the extended 6 year warranty.

BTW: I did not find any info in the booklet pertaining to this model for getting the info engraved on the metal keeper as it’s most likely a left over from the original Ray Mears model which had a card to allow the new owner to get a new engraved metal keeper with that info on it from Citizen, blood type, nationality, it’s not really anything you could use.

Bottom line in the few hours I’ve had it it’s very nice. Did charge in the window for an hour or two for an initial charge.

John


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Ziptie

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15197113


Perfect strap. Totally makes the look.


----------



## fatum

I find this model to be way to simple. I more like old pmt56 models


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## aneflan

--


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Alansmithee

Nice! what type of strap is that?


----------



## Snaggletooth

Alansmithee said:


> Nice! what type of strap is that?


Zulu, from where I don't recall.


----------



## Lu..

Just ordered the BN0118-55E from DC Leake


----------



## brianblank

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15197113


That strap looks great, where did you get it?


----------



## Snaggletooth

brianblank said:


> That strap looks great, where did you get it?


Crown & Buckle melange perlon.


----------



## Nocam

Does anyone have pictures of the black dial on a brown or tan leather?


----------



## Rile

There you go.
















Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## O .

Rile said:


> There you go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


I didn't like this combo on my blue dial, but looks really good on your black dial.


----------



## Rile

O . said:


> I didn't like this combo on my blue dial, but looks really good on your black dial.


Tnx!
Guess thats the best thing about heaving black and white watch, it looks great on any strap.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## kenls

I'm joining the club, if that's ok with you guys.

Picked up a bracelet version for less than £270. Hillier Jewellers in the UK if anyone's interested (remember to use MARCH10 for the additional 10% off) no affiliation.


----------



## sky21

kenls said:


> I'm joining the club, if that's ok with you guys.
> 
> Picked up a bracelet version for less than £270. Hillier Jewellers in the UK if anyone's interested (remember to use MARCH10 for the additional 10% off) no affiliation.


That's a great price!! These watches seem to be pretty expensive everywhere and hold their value very well. Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## kenls

sky21 said:


> That's a great price!! These watches seem to be pretty expensive everywhere and hold their value very well. Looking forward to the pics.


I know, I couldn't resist it. The bracelet version for (slightly) less than the RRP of the strap version. WOW! I'm seriously impressed.


----------



## kenls

It'd be wrong not to post a couple of shots of mine, ............. wouldn't it? (Just to be different though)


----------



## Ziptie

kenls said:


> It'd be wrong not to post a couple of shots of mine, ............. wouldn't it? (Just to be different though)
> 
> View attachment 15763747
> 
> 
> View attachment 15763748
> 
> 
> View attachment 15763749


Great macro shots! What camera are you using?


----------



## kenls

Ziptie said:


> Great macro shots! What camera are you using?


Thank you. My iPhone SE (2020) and an Apexel HD clip on macro lens from the 'zon


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Ziptie said:


> Great macro shots! What camera are you using?


I second that. I wanna be able to take photos like that, without breaking the bank!


----------



## kenls

As said, I used a clip on lens on my phone. Search Amazon for "Apexel HD Clip on Cell Phone Camera lens 100mm Macro Lens" Nothing at all fancy and great results.

When purchased, I got it for £26.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

kenls said:


> As said, I used a clip on lens on my phone. Search Amazon for "Apexel HD Clip on Cell Phone Camera lens 100mm Macro Lens" Nothing at all fancy and great results.
> 
> When purchased, I got it for £26.


Yeah I saw your answer, I was just expressing a general wish.

I have an old hand me down iPhone 5s, the camera is probably worse than yours. I took a few macro shots yesterday by holding a high quality 10x jeweller's loupe in front of the lens. It doesn't look anywhere near as good though. Let me attempt something like you did and I'll post it from my phone.


----------



## kenls

Apologies, for the assumption on my part.

I have to say, unless the mount is centred on the camera nigh on perfectly, there is a risk of vignetting. But then, that’s what the crop function is for.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

No apology necessary, it was my fault, I didn't state clear enough that I meant to second only the "Great macro shots!" haha

Well I'm having trouble getting enough light, so no photo to show here, but I can get pretty close, especially if I use the digital zoom as well to avoid the vignetting. It's just not very practical without a clip haha. I also have a cheaper jeweller's loupe with a led light on it, I can post a shot of that.


----------



## kenls

I tried the same with a True Utility magnifier (possibly 3x)










Best I could get is this,










(cropped) from this


----------



## CitizenPromaster

This is with a white led, it looks very different to the yellow light from the ceiling lamp, but when I get up close I block the ceiling light haha so the led is the easiest way










Yesterday with day light and the better loupe I got this (cropped)


----------



## CitizenPromaster

It's pretty nice considering the modest means, it's just a real pain in the butt to hold the loupe to the phone and then hold everything still while you take the shot.


----------



## kenls

CitizenPromaster said:


> It's pretty nice considering the modest means, it's just a real pain in the butt to hold the loupe to the phone and then hold everything still while you take the shot.


The end result is pretty darn good. But yes, it is a pain in the proverbial to juggle all the necessary props.


----------



## kenls

Whilst I'm apologising, I should apologise to @Man of Kent for taking his thread Off Topic. Sorry


----------



## CitizenPromaster

The laser engraving looks so freaky in close up. They should offer it as a new finish: bead blasted, brushed, polished and the all-new LASERED.

And I’m not apologising for anything haha


----------



## Man of Kent

CitizenPromaster said:


> The laser engraving looks so freaky in close up. They should offer it as a new finish: bead blasted, brushed, polished and the all-new LASERED.
> 
> And I'm not apologising for anything haha





kenls said:


> Whilst I'm apologising, I should apologise to @Man of Kent for taking his thread Off Topic. Sorry


Haha, there's no apologies required. I started the thread....., but I don't even own one of these. I have the original!


----------



## kenls

Man of Kent said:


> Haha, there's no apologies required. I started the thread....., but I don't even own one of these. I have the original!


COOL! 😎


----------



## safetypro79

Just order my second 6-3-21 almost a year later after my first from DC Leake in the U.K. used their (10%) coupon 

My son liked it so much I gave it to him after a few months last year. He’s an ER doc and has been wearing it continuous since he got it.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## safetypro79

Nice strap, these are great watches bulletproof 

live long and prosper

John


----------



## Tanjecterly

If anyone knows the 10 percent off coupon for DC Leake, kindly PM me. I have a hankering for one myself.

TIA.


----------



## safetypro79

Just go to their website, the 10% discount comes and goes.


----------



## safetypro79

https://us.dcleake.com/Watches/Citi..._medium=wi_proxy&utm_content=en_GB&utm_term=a


----------



## Tanjecterly

You enabler you. Just ordered one.


----------



## safetypro79

I’m awaiting my notice for shipping, hopefully on Monday from DC Leake. 

I suspect if it ships I might get it by end of the week, not sure who they use as their carrier.


----------



## Tanjecterly

safetypro79 said:


> I'm awaiting my notice for shipping, hopefully on Monday from DC Leake.
> 
> I suspect if it ships I might get it by end of the week, not sure who they use as their carrier.


They use DHL last I checked.


----------



## safetypro79

I just got a notice about 2 hours ago of DHL for a shipment pending, looks like Thursday delivery.


----------



## Tanjecterly

Got my DHL shipping notice this morning as well.


----------



## safetypro79

DHL is a good carrier, in the past I’ve had a few overseas packages at one time or another arrive a day earlier than specified on the waybill here in SW Idaho.


----------



## safetypro79

*My Citizen has cleared customs this am in the DHL Cincinnati hub at 0654 edt*


----------



## Tanjecterly

Nice. Still waiting for a departure email from DHL or tracking of any kind.


----------



## safetypro79

I was thinking it might get it early as Wednesday. I just got a notice of some sort of exception, waiting for the next process in the system so maybe back to Thursday delivery


----------



## tsteph12

safetypro79 said:


> Nice strap, these are great watches bulletproof
> 
> live long and prosper
> 
> John


----------



## safetypro79

A bit of Star Trek Truva: 

Actually Mr Spock Leonard Nemoy’s wife is from the same small town Alaskan costal fishing town; Cordova where my wife was born and raised in.


----------



## Tanjecterly

Monday delivery for this one.


----------



## safetypro79

My package just arrived in Salt Lake City at 9 am, so looks like I’m still on track for Thursday delivery as scheduled.


----------



## safetypro79

Actually I think it arrived here in Boise as I got notice for delivery this afternoon


----------



## safetypro79

On my wrist a day early....


----------



## Hale color

safetypro79 said:


> On my wrist a day early....


Please to give us a look see?🙏


----------



## safetypro79




----------



## safetypro79

Not sure if it’s going to work for me I might flip it....🤨


----------



## Tanjecterly

safetypro79 said:


> Not sure if it's going to work for me I might flip it....?


Ouch.


----------



## safetypro79

More like..... oh well. 😒


----------



## Hale color

safetypro79 said:


> More like..... oh well. 😒


Sure looks amazing on your wrist - what xactly is making you push pause button?


----------



## safetypro79

LOL......Wife she does not like me buying watches...sometimes this happens to be a time...😞


----------



## Hale color

safetypro79 said:


> LOL......Wife she does not like me buying watches...sometimes this happens to be a time...😞


Whoa! Most wives push back against watch purchases. Need to be bit more stealth! Hope you find way to keep that beauty in the fold, seems to suit you perfectly.


----------



## Tanjecterly

Try the Fathers Day card


----------



## Tanjecterly

My current wear plus my favorite grab and go. The Mears is a great vacation watch


----------



## stuartb12

View attachment 15212925

[/QUOTE]
Great looking strap! Mind sharing which one it is?


----------



## Snaggletooth

stuartb12 said:


> View attachment 15212925
> 
> Great looking strap! Mind sharing which one it is?


Crown & Buckle melange perlon


----------



## stuartb12

Snaggletooth said:


> Great looking strap! Mind sharing which one it is?


Crown & Buckle melange perlon
[/QUOTE]
Thanks for the quick response! I had just ordered the Chevron style from them (in Forest) and thought it looked a bit similar! I love the adjustable aspect of the Chevron - it makes it easy to get the fit just right without cutting. Have one for a Doxa 1200t and it's held up really well. Really like your deeper color though . . .


----------



## TalkingClock

Man of Kent said:


> Haha, there's no apologies required. I started the thread....., but I don't even own one of these. I have the original!


Great pic of this watch. I always thought they looked a pic underwhelming in pics but I saw one recently in the flesh. It looks a lot better in real life I must say. I've been looking for an Eco drive in a suitable size and this one might well be it.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## 0b5cur1ty

Recently joined the Ray Mears club:










Seriously impressed.


----------



## 0b5cur1ty

@Snaggletooth the orange strap looks really good on the watch. Not a colour I would have thought of trying.


----------

